# Checking SMPS



## moxy123 (May 26, 2006)

Hai Experts and Geeks of hardwares, I am facing a problem with my computer. Three days ago, when I was listening to songs in my PC, the computer stopped working. When I tried to investigate, I found that there was supply available in the power cord. When I pushed the power on button, I didn't get any response. I don't know whether the SMPS is working or not. Can anyone please tell me how to check whether the SMPS is working or not using a multimeter so that in case of the SMPS working fine, I can go for further investigations. Thanks and regards

 Shajumone.


----------



## cyrux (May 26, 2006)

There is supposed to be a LED on the motherboard . Just check if its lighting up.


----------



## ymhatre (May 26, 2006)

no multimeter needed....
check for the mobos light....LED
check wheter all ur cdroms are geting supply... click the tray button...


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 26, 2006)

Well .. u can directly test using a multimeter ... if u don't want to put ur rig components to risks ... lol ..


----------



## janitha (May 26, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> There is supposed to be a LED on the motherboard . Just check if its lighting up.



One way to see whether it is working is to disconnect all connectors, disconnect the mains supply, and then make a connection between green and black wires in the 24/20 pin connector to the Mobo (using a small piece of wire) and then connect and switch on the mains. If it is alright, the SMPS fan/s should start revolving. Then if needed, you can check the voltages using a multimeter.

May be there are simpler methods but this is all I know and I hope others in the forum will also suggest.


----------



## janitha (May 27, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well .. u can directly test using a multimeter ... if u don't want to put ur rig components to risks ... lol ..



It is in order to avoid damage to components that I suggested unplugging everything. Of course you can check voltage in a molex simply by using a multimeter. But suppose his SMPS is alright and the power switch in the cabinet is damaged. If so, you wont get any voltage to measure. This is one reason why I suggested the method.


----------



## moxy123 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks to one and all who took interest and gave answers to my Query. I took the SMPS to my friends machine who too have the same motherboard and checked it there. To my surprise it started working there. Then I came home and connected the SMPS to my motherboard thinking it may work. But I was annoyed to see nothing worked. Now please suggest me how to go ahead with the problem since there is no problem with the SMPS.


----------



## janitha (May 27, 2006)

moxy123 said:
			
		

> Thanks to one and all who took interest and gave answers to my Query. I took the SMPS to my friends machine who too have the same motherboard and checked it there. To my surprise it started working there. Then I came home and connected the SMPS to my motherboard thinking it may work. But I was annoyed to see nothing worked. Now please suggest me how to go ahead with the problem since there is no problem with the SMPS.



First of all make sure that the contacts of the 2 wires going from the Mobo to the power switch are intact. Same regarding the wires itself. Then make sure the power switch is alright.


----------



## ymhatre (May 27, 2006)

1st Check for wires wheter they r connected properly.....
check wheter the motherboards light is illuminated or not...
check the ram slots wheter they r properly inserted...try them at ur frnds Pc...
Take effort to change ur mobos Lithium battery.....


----------

